# Leaning on us.



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

Allie sometimes comes up to my dh and I and leans on us. What does that mean? I could be at the kitchen sink and she leans. At the computer and she leans. I'm just curious as to this.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog does that. sometimes he buries his head in our lap or if the GF is sitting in a chair he'll turn around and sit on her feet (his back is to her). he puts his head on us all of the time. i think it means they like us and want to be near us.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree...I think the dog just wants to be as close to you as possible...he likes ya.

Some people may argue that its a sign of "claiming." Eh, you can tell when your dog is luvin and when he is playing that "alpha" card. Its all in the posture...if you have a sweet, relaxed dog leaning on you or sitting across your lap...he's being affectionate.


----------



## Doreen210 (May 28, 2006)

My dog Jake sticks to me like velcro! He really does love being close to me & I love cuddling him too. He doesn't seem to be as clingy with the rest of my family. He's just a lovable fur baby. Sometimes though it can get annoying, I triped over him several times so I have learned to proceed with caution.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i never heard of claiming. is claiming suppose to be bad?? is it really an alpha thing or is your dog just saying you're my human or i love you. my dog claiming me as his, um, i see that as a good thing. i like it when my dog leans on me or gives me his paw when i'm sitting down. sometimes when i'm on the computer he'll put his head on my lap. sometimes i say no and he leaves me alone. sometimes i stop what i'm doing and i give him some petting and i tell him good boy and he leaves me alone. if your dog wants some attention why not give it to him?


> Originally Posted By: HeidibuI agree...I think the dog just wants to be as close to you as possible...he likes ya.
> 
> Some people may argue that its a sign of "claiming." Eh, you can tell when your dog is luvin and when he is playing that "alpha" card. Its all in the posture...if you have a sweet, relaxed dog leaning on you or sitting across your lap...he's being affectionate.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard people say that "claiming" can be a show of dominance. Again, I just see leaning as a way to be as close as possible. I think we can all tell when our dogs are being luvy and when they are not.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, it depends. Does your dog do this often? (or just when you're sitting on the floor watching TV?) Do you step over your dog when she's lying in the hallway or does your dog immediately get out of your way? Does your dog scoot off the sofa when you want to sit down (if your dog is allowed on the furniture). Does your dog push his way going out the door, or does he wait politely for you to go first? Does your dog walk through your legs? 

A dog that takes up your personal space is making a statement. A strong statement. If a person (even your spouse) did these things to you, you would have a strong reaction. 

If you want to think it's "loving," I won't argue with you. But I don't think it is. He's intruding into your personal space. Dogs understand personal space. (Well, many labs don't). It seems to me (and my trainers) that GSDs seem to have bigger personal spaces than many breeds. So when a GSD is often invading your personal space, think about how you would feel if a person were doing that.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

Often times it is a show of dominance. When DH and I are sitting outside with both of our dogs and my daughter's lab, Chance will often come up to me and just lean into me. He purposely does it when the other two are close. If I feel like it, I'll allow it; if I don't, I won't. He has to know that I call the shots even though he wants to load the bullets.


----------



## Ruby1004 (Jun 26, 2008)

When I start petting Ruby, she would sometimes put her head in between my legs and just stay there for several seconds. Sometimes she would just lean on my arm when I'm petting her.
its just funny how she shows her affection...?

which reminds me, several weeks ago when we went to the vet, the dr. sat down with me and talked about how i should socialize Ruby more often and make her like the vet by giving her really tasty treats...
all of a sudden Ruby had her two paws on my lap. I figured she wanted to leave now, but the dr. told me this was a sign of dominance and told me not to let this happen. (is this really true?)
-_-" i guess i should be heading to the library to read on dog behavior~


----------

